# Best non-Hoyt Formula limbs for Hoyt Buffalo



## RemoteHost (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all,

One of the bows I shoot is the Hoyt Buffalo. Love it to bits, but the lack of options for Formula style limbs is a real pain. I have 40# (Medium) and 55# (XS) limbs for it. I'm now looking for a pair of 45# or 50# limbs, ideally at 58" or 60" total length/AMO. Unfortunately the Hoyt Traditional Formula limbs have disappeared from the market, you have to buy a whole new Buffalo now.

So, what are my best options outside of the super expensive Hoyt brand of limbs?

Cheers,

RH


----------



## Peterdubh (Feb 18, 2016)

I was gonna post something like this. I love my buffalo but curse myself for buying it sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

border and uukha limbs. Either companies cheapest model limb will blow away anything hoyt has ever made! Border had a great sale this spring with some of their older model formula limbs (must contact them to see what is still available). Uukha limbs make a formula limb adapter to adapt any of their ilf limbs to formula (adapter only works with uukha limbs)


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> border and uukha limbs. *Either companies cheapest model limb will blow away anything hoyt has ever made!*


That's an awfully bold claim considering the high regard in which Hoyt limbs are typically held.

Please define "blow away" and how you have reached this conclusion.


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

dnelsen said:


> That's an awfully bold claim considering the high regard in which Hoyt limbs are typically held.
> 
> Please define "blow away" and how you have reached this conclusion.


both uukha and particularly border makes limbs that shoot faster, smoother, and have more stability than any Hoyt limbs and abilities in formula limbs. Borders top end limbs (7.5 and newer) gain only .5 to 1# per inch at its intended draw length, a smoothness that feels like a "let off". The borders will shoot arrows apples to apples about 10-15 fps faster than any other top end limb particularly with heavier weight arrows (10 Gpp and heavier) The uukha in general have a extremely smooth draw but performs just behind the borders. Standard Hoyt buffalo limbs (wood/ glass) shoot slower than most $100 low end wood/ glass limbs. Tradtalk has many technical and in depth charts showing these performance differences and documented very well. THere isn't too many top end shooters (Olympic, fita, nfaa) that will ever shoot Hoyt limbs unless paid to do so. The owner of border archery, Sid, has posted many in depth articles, charts, and testing to show differences in limbs. Tradtalk has much more technical data particularly with ILF setups.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never been impressed with Hoyt limbs 

I have Quattros on a Buffalo and It doesn't really do anything for me 

I'd look into a riser that takes Ilf limbs


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

Also, if you want to stay with Hoyt limbs, Lancaster archery has a lot of options with "target" style formula limbs. I believe the buffalo limbs are the excel limbs with wood veneers. I would get your limb of choice and dress them up with onestringer limb stations. You can put any type of wood or snakeskin "veneer" on them while protecting your limbs. They are easily removed if needed.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

The only "cheaper" options would be the entry level Uukha X0 limbs with the adaptors.... but you might as well hang back for something to come up for sale or go with the Formula Excel limbs.
You could also get conventional Border CV limbs in Formula too if you didn't want to go to Hex. That being sad, you are still looking at $560 + shipping for CV limbs.... so not exactly inexpensive!


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

Unless you are married to the buffalo riser I would look to sell the set and pick up a used ILF riser. I went through the same dilemma that you are currently experiencing a few months ago and i ended up buying a used Satori riser.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

uukha limbs with the formula adapter


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure what you guys are talking about??????????? How would you get Border or Uukha's to fit on a Buffalo?

The advantage of ILF is the answer to the Buffalo dilemma.

Bowmania


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Bowmania said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about??????????? How would you get Border or Uukha's to fit on a Buffalo?


Border also make Formula fitting limbs, not just ILF. 
Uukha have a special adapter that converts their ILF limb into a Formula fitting. 

The Buffalo is a nice riser, I liked it better than the Satori but everyone has different preferences!


----------



## RemoteHost (Nov 27, 2015)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> both uukha and particularly border makes limbs that shoot faster, smoother, and have more stability than any Hoyt limbs and abilities in formula limbs. Borders top end limbs (7.5 and newer) gain only .5 to 1# per inch at its intended draw length, a smoothness that feels like a "let off". The borders will shoot arrows apples to apples about 10-15 fps faster than any other top end limb particularly with heavier weight arrows (10 Gpp and heavier) The uukha in general have a extremely smooth draw but performs just behind the borders. Standard Hoyt buffalo limbs (wood/ glass) shoot slower than most $100 low end wood/ glass limbs. Tradtalk has many technical and in depth charts showing these performance differences and documented very well. THere isn't too many top end shooters (Olympic, fita, nfaa) that will ever shoot Hoyt limbs unless paid to do so. The owner of border archery, Sid, has posted many in depth articles, charts, and testing to show differences in limbs. Tradtalk has much more technical data particularly with ILF setups.


Great info, thanks a lot. Following your mention of Border archery I looked around and found this great thread . The curve on those limbs is insane (and insanely attractive)! Also wrote to Border to ask what they have in stock. 

Reckon I'm sold.

Thanks again,

RH


----------



## RemoteHost (Nov 27, 2015)

bobschuitema said:


> Unless you are married to the buffalo riser I would look to sell the set and pick up a used ILF riser. I went through the same dilemma that you are currently experiencing a few months ago and i ended up buying a used Satori riser.


I was looking at the Satori but find it pretty ugly/crude compared to the Buffalo, to be honest. Adjustable center-shot plate is nice but the riser also feels heavier, somehow. I don't know what it is but since the first day I shot the Buffalo we 'clicked' and I don't want to switch to another takedown in a hurry. IMO Hoyt funked up dropping the Buffalo - has a huge loyalty. They should've just made an ILF version!


----------



## RemoteHost (Nov 27, 2015)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> Also, if you want to stay with Hoyt limbs, Lancaster archery has a lot of options with "target" style formula limbs. I believe the buffalo limbs are the excel limbs with wood veneers. I would get your limb of choice and dress them up with onestringer limb stations. You can put any type of wood or snakeskin "veneer" on them while protecting your limbs. They are easily removed if needed.


Thanks, also saw Lancaster has some interesting deals on the Hoyt target Formula Limbs. A bit tricky though getting them shipped all the way over here to Germany however - bumps up the price quite a bit!


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I was reading yesterday about a cheap ilf conversion on the Buffalo riser. I think it was in a listing where the guy mentioned that so and so professionally converted it. I will see if I can find the listing again. I had one pass through here a couple of weeks ago and I was wondering exactly what the difference is between the Buffalo and ilf limb pockets.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I think you are confusing the Dorado ILF conversion (from a bolt down to ILF.) 

There was one guy who made some ILF-to-Formula adaptors but I think he said they were expensive to make and low demand:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125288


----------



## LDevine (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a formula set up, and don't like the graphics on the Hoyt target limbs, search high quality auto vinyl skin, that's what I used and looks pro-custom. Only thing that would look/perform better would be genuine Borders, satin carbon fiber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I spent quite a while looking for information yesterday evening and can't even find the thread that I read this week. I did see the adaptors but they won't work on a lot of the limbs. only on the Uukha limbs. I have another Buffalo coming and may get a Satori headed this way as well. I am sure that an adaptor could be built but may not be affordable.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I saw a set of Border Hex for Formula listed in an ad.
If not here, Tradtalk, or Leatherwall on Stickbow.com
I think they were Hex 5 or 6. A couple of years old but excellent limbs. As I recall he had them listed cheaply


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

glad i found this thread.

Hoyt's F7's foam on my buffalo are pretty sweet, i havent tried the uukah or border limbs to compare nor the money to find out.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

Agree with GrittyBow. The F7s are a huge upgrade over stock Buff limbs. Couple few coats of paint and a coat of PlastiDip and you're in business. I bought my set off eBay for $180.


----------



## BigBullDreamer (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone know where you can get the wood grain formula limbs?


----------

